# Custom Tank



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well,

Its decided,
Im going to get myself my Christmas present.

A custom EuroBraced or Rimless Display tank Made by NAFB.

Dimentions:
36x30x18










What you guys think about the dimentions?

Im undecided if I want to go starfire or not,
With my eyes I cant see the difference unless the glass is placed right againt each other.

Whats everyones thoughts about this.

---

As for the overflow, I was thinking about the coast to coast type, But Im really in love with my current overflow, As it makes zero noise. I dont want to risk it being loud or do any heavy modifications.

Any thoughts?

---


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds fancy! So it would be around ~85ish gallons?

With that amount of depth you could do some nice aquascaping for sure!

If you can't tell the difference between starfire or regular glass I would just stick with regular. Why spend the extra money when you know you are already going to be dropping a pretty penny in stocking that beast 

As for the overflow I'd say get the bottom drilled and then do a Herbie style (or similar), nice and simple and that way you can save space on the back of the tank for a cleaner install.

Yay for fully customized tanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The starphire glass is really nice and definitely worth it. My parents have a 75 with regular glass (1/2") and mine is starphire (also 1/2") and you can tell the difference.

Custom tanks are always teh sexy. Go for an internal overflow and keep it Elos Style. My beef with the external overflows is how visible they are from inside the tank. When they figure out how to do it and you don't see a giant "U" of silicone, then I'd definitely get one.

As for the tank shape there's other considerations as well, namely the equipment you buy to run it (lights, powerheads, skimmer, etc). If you're dead set on the dimensions, then go with it, and build around it. If you're not set, then look at lighting options, etc and decide which "whole package" is right for you.

IMO, 36 x 30 sounds great. But I'd do 20"+ in height to get lots of vertical space.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I personally (after my current tank) wouldnt do anything higher then 18"..

For me, id rather have a long then a tall... as i dont like getting wet everytime i work on the tank...


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Kweli said:


> I personally (after my current tank) wouldnt do anything higher then 18"..
> 
> For me, id rather have a long then a tall... as i dont like getting wet everytime i work on the tank...


+1

but I just like the look.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> The starphire glass is really nice and definitely worth it. My parents have a 75 with regular glass (1/2") and mine is starphire (also 1/2") and you can tell the difference.
> 
> Custom tanks are always teh sexy. Go for an internal overflow and keep it Elos Style. My beef with the external overflows is how visible they are from inside the tank. When they figure out how to do it and you don't see a giant "U" of silicone, then I'd definitely get one.
> 
> ...


Ameek nailed it, on the internal and external overflow. As much as I have always wanted an external overflow, now that I have one it is more a hassle. A few things to consider...my external overflow extends another 7" behind my tank. Not only is it difficult to haul around being a larger tank, it is hard to find a spot in the house for it. Another thing is, the U silicone like Eric mentioned, and the need for me to resilicone the black acrylic panel to hide the plumbing in the overflow. Oh one more thing, my overflow lip or notch whatever you want to call it, wasn't cut low enough so my water level is too high.

I've got a 48 x 28 x 20"H and I really like the dimensions. If I had to change anything, I think I would have went with a deeper tank to allow for an internal overflow. Possibly 36" deep. Idealy, I had originally wanted a 36x36" cube but this tank came along in starphire and sold me lol.

So to answer your question on starphire, if you have the cash pay the little extra and go for it. It does start to get noticeable on bigger tanks with thicker glass. Which I'm assuming you will need atleast 1/2" min on your custom tank and in your case, it will start effecting the clarity with a slight hint of green hue. Once you get thicker than 1/2" like a standard 180g or 220g, you'll really notice the green tint.

What exactly is your current overflow? I would recommend a 'herbie' style overflow as well. They are silent and still offer a backup drain. Two drains and one return in an overflow is good enough.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

I know what u mean by high tanks, Its a B**** to maintain.
Im sitting on a 24" high tank now, And i HATEEEE doing any type of work that involves putting my hand in the tank.. Also its on a 36" stand.

I hear starfire will make a difference on think glass, But not 3/8" (what the tank is being mad out of)(its fine according to NAFB).

With that said im going to drop the money for starfire... Because I do not looking forward to upgrade. Get what you might want in the future b4 another tank tear down. lol


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Just so i know, whats the type of price difference between starfire and regular glass?


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Kweli said:


> Just so i know, whats the type of price difference between starfire and regular glass?


Calculating based on some quotes that I previously had from NAFB

The general price per sqft was:

3/8"
Regular Glass = $9.50 - $10.00 
Starfire Glass = +$15 = $24.50 - $25.00

1/2"
Regular Glass = $14.25
Starfire Glass = +$20 = $34.25


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Kweli said:


> I personally (after my current tank) wouldnt do anything higher then 18"..
> 
> For me, id rather have a long then a tall... as i dont like getting wet everytime i work on the tank...


After having a shallow tank, I really like the look of taller tank. Particularly a deep and tall tank, it puts everything into proportion and imho looks stunning when aquascaped in the same manner as a shallow tank but with open space above.

Here's an example

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1710099&page=6


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

shiver905 said:


> I hear starfire will make a difference on think glass, But not 3/8" (what the tank is being mad out of)(its fine according to NAFB).


Personally, I'd go to 1/2" for the safety factor. 3/8" is going to bulge a bit me thinks.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Personally, I'd go to 1/2" for the safety factor. 3/8" is going to bulge a bit me thinks.


I'd have to agree. Go with 1/2"...especially since you may go rimless.


----------

